# TO ALL MEMBERS AND LURKERS (especially FLA. members)



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 3, 2020)

The 10th annual Smoking Meat Forums S. Fl. Gathering is coming up (Nov.13-15) ..  Obviously it's to late to reserve a campsite as the whole campground is booked...  But that doesn't mean you can't come out for a day trip on Sat. the 14th ... For that matter you can come earlier (Thur. or Fri.) and stay at a hotel...  there are many close by...  We would be more than happy to have anybody stop by and hang out... meet some of the forum members and make new friends ...check out different cooking techniques...  maybe learn something new... Shooooo...  you might even find something to eat as well....

Hope to see some new faces there ... Will see old friends soon ...

Here's a link to all the info... https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...ering-the-big-one-november-13-14-2020.293172/


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 4, 2020)

.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 7, 2020)

.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2020)

Hey Keith, I would love to come, but with the Covid thing & the tropical storm. I don’t think I will see you guys this year!
I hope you have a successful event!
Al


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 9, 2020)

Not looking very promising at the moment ...


----------

